# MBD or Normal?



## carcharios (May 22, 2010)

I was looking at my female, Freida, today and I notice that she is walking a little strange. She moves her legs fine but at the end of each stroke, there is a little bit of shaking. This happens with both her front and hind legs. She also seems to be dragging parts of her body but she's also in the process of shedding her skin so I know she's dragging her body in an attempt to remove some of the old skin. I'm not so much concerned about the slithering / dragging motion but the slight shaking at the end of each stroke has me a little concerned. Is this normal or is she suffering from MBD? 

I do have her enclosure outside and she gets plenty of natural sunlight, so I wouldn't think this would be an issue. I also make sure to feed her mice and when I don't give her mice, I supplement her turkey balls with calcium. Any thoughts or am I fretting over nothing?

I also should add that she doesn't have swollen arms and she doesn't twitch or shake when she's not moving. It only occurs at the very end of each stroke when she's walking.


----------



## reptastic (May 22, 2010)

sounds like she is shedding and trying to get the shed from around her toes, if she had tremors she would be twitching alot. so i wouldnt worry to much!


----------



## carcharios (May 22, 2010)

Yeah, no twitching. I've never seen her toes twitch while she's still as I have in some of the MBD videos on YouTube. It only happens at the end of her strides. Almost as if she's trying to stretch her limbs a little more than they want to go.


----------



## txrepgirl (May 24, 2010)

Do you think you maybe could post a video and a photo of her enclosure that is outside ? I don't want to be rude but even if the enclosure is outside the wood from the enclosure and the screen still can block out a lot of the UVB from the sun. Did she do this before when she was shedding ? Or is this the first time you have seen her do this when she is shedding ?


----------



## carcharios (May 24, 2010)

txrepgirl said:


> Do you think you maybe could post a video and a photo of her enclosure that is outside ? I don't want to be rude but even if the enclosure is outside the wood from the enclosure and the screen still can block out a lot of the UVB from the sun. Did she do this before when she was shedding ? Or is this the first time you have seen her do this when she is shedding ?



I have pretty large screen on the enclosure. Probably about 1/2 to 3/4'' wire mesh. It's not like the screen found on sliding doors. It's the generic square galvanized type - definitely should allow enough light to penetrate. The top is also screened as well so she gets plenty of sun. If I can post a pic later on, I'll do. 

I've seen her do this before but not much. I do know that she rarely walks with her body and tail held off the ground. Most of the time, she's laying on her belly when she walks. Again, though, she doesn't suffer from any tremors or twitching as would be typically seen with MBD. The only time she seems to shake a tiny bit is at the end of her steps, when she looks like she's trying to extend her legs and arms a little further than they want to go. No swelling of the forelimbs either.


----------



## carcharios (Jun 1, 2010)

Ok, now that I've introduced Frieda to my new male, I am convinced that she suffers from MBD albeit not a bad case. Watching his gate versus hers, she slithers more on her belly and seems to struggle walking whereas he walks with his body elevated off the ground and is much more efficient.

That being said, when I rescued her last June, she must have already had symptoms because since I've had her, she's been eating mice or turkey with calcium supplements and has had access to full sun in her outside enclosure. Here is my question, assuming she does suffer from a mild form of MBD, can it be cured? Will it progress and get worse? Will it stay the same? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 1, 2010)

how big is she, if she is over 3' you try try rats instead of mice they have more bone mass, if she is struggling to walk she needs to see a vet asap! i would think if she is outside within reach of natural sun and getting enough calcium in her diet she shouldt have mbd but on the other hand since she is a rescue there may be a small chance seeing as that was almost a year ago! like samantha(txrepgirl) said canyou post a video of her walking?


----------



## carcharios (Jun 1, 2010)

I'll try to post a video of her walking this weekend. She can walk ok. It's just that her forelimbs and hindlimbs shake a little at the end of each stride and she walks with her belly to the ground whereas my new male walks with his body completely off the ground, head higher, and tail raised. She can get around. Just not efficiently compared to him.

She is about 2.5' with tail whereas the male is closer to 3' but much thicker and has a much larger head. I will definitely try rats ASAP.


----------



## Herplings (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah a video or pictures would be great. I am not expert on MBD, but I know there are people here on the forums that are.

I'm not sure if you can reverse MBD, but you might be able to keep it from getting worse.

Like I said though. I am no pro on the topic.

Best of luck to you and your Tegu.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jun 24, 2010)

well my mordecai seems to walk the same way but it is only recently that he is slithering completely, And i am also worried it may be a slight case of mbd though i have proper lighting and calcium in his turkey with a rat pup once a week or so ... sound familiar? he has also been refusing food for the past few days and he is lethargic with labored breathing so i am thinking maybe he is impacted not sure either way ... I think I am going to have to take him to vet ..i will let you know what they say when i do so...


----------



## cornking4 (Jun 24, 2010)

jamelyn77 said:


> well my mordecai seems to walk the same way but it is only recently that he is slithering completely, And i am also worried it may be a slight case of mbd though i have proper lighting and calcium in his turkey with a rat pup once a week or so ... sound familiar? he has also been refusing food for the past few days and he is lethargic with labored breathing so i am thinking maybe he is impacted not sure either way ... I think I am going to have to take him to vet ..i will let you know what they say when i do so...



Just remember that even with enough calcium, if there is too much phosphorus, the body will switch into a negative metabolic state. If 2:1 calcium to phosphorus is not kept, parathyroid hormone is released from the thyroid gland and osteoclasts are activated in the bone, weakening the body, robbing all muscle of full functionality, and hindering digestion. Since turkey is high in phosphorus, I'd get whole prey in as much as possible, if Mordecai isn't already too progressed to turn around without force feeding and calcium gloconate.


----------



## jamelyn77 (Jun 25, 2010)

luckily he ate yesterday! and i got him new lights they are 10.0 uvb and less than a foot from him he hasnt pooped yet but I am soaking him and he is less lethargic today ... fingers crossed .. I have never had a creature with mbd or any other serious condition so this is new to me .. I am hoping for the best and will let you know updates thanks for your info I will get him a rat pup today and increase his whole prey intake on the whole


----------

